# what is the best target



## headache (Dec 26, 2010)

new to forum and need to know the best reasonably priced target. I have a big piece of styrofoam like they use on commercial buildings behind stucco. will that work.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT. Check Cabelas.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* headache. Have fun here.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

welcome to AT


whats your price range?


----------



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

Rinehart 18 in 1, $100 bucks but well worth it and will last for years with broadheads. Best target i have ever owned by far.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

11hunter11 said:


> Rinehart 18 in 1, $100 bucks but well worth it and will last for years with broadheads. Best target i have ever owned by far.


i use the rinehart rhino block and its awsome so far. shot alot and still looks great. plus the 3d looking deer targets are awsome on it. but that was like $130+


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love Big Green Targets from biggreentargets.com. Last very long and are rather cheap. It is the best bag target money can buy IMO.


----------



## headache (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks i'll check it out


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

the blob is by far the best target


----------



## maltam (Dec 27, 2010)

Also have Big Green, just got, been shooting in basement at short range good stopping power and easy removal. Also Have a Yellow Jacket Bag. Both good targets for the money


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

I actually like the target we got from Walmart. And at 37 bucks I am not breaking the bank so I can spend that money on other stuff for my bow!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to Archery Talk!!!
I have a Morrell Six Shooter that has 4 sides for field points and two sides for broad heads. I works pretty good but can be difficult to remove the arrows without an arrow puller. The best target I have is my home made one from feed bags and old clothes. I am currently in the process of building a life long target that I found plans for in the DIY section of AT. Take a look through there and you will find a tonne of ideas for making your own. 
Cheers!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

